# Just had to post this...



## bne74honda (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey,

 Have you ever had one of those "One of a kind" that goes up for thousands and thought, "Gee, some ijit  would pay for this!'?

 Well, here's one. I dug this ink last summer and left it outside too long when it was cold. A perfect split, as though made this way....

 pic #1


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 28, 2012)

...Huh? [8|]


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 28, 2012)

pic #2


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 28, 2012)

pic #3


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 28, 2012)

pic #4


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 28, 2012)

pic #5


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 28, 2012)

"One of a Kind! Rare, uncommon custom made ink bottle. Possibly factory prototype, UNIQUE. No others known to exist. Low opening bid of $25,000 USD..."

 Or a nice freeze split - luckily it had some water in it, which caused the glass to split at the weakest point. Of course a few others that stayed out too long, fared not so well. So, tell me, what would you bid? [&:]

 Brian


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 29, 2012)

That's cool! I've seen some come close but that's about perfect. Now you have an ink pot kind of thing.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 29, 2012)

An ink that doubles as a shot glass!  Who wouldn't want it? []


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 29, 2012)

It sure looks un-canny to me.  There seems to be an intentional lip to the top edge as though it was made to retain the shoulder curved base.  Is there any variation to that bottom edge on the curved shoulder base edge?  Can it be turned radially without any lifting action.  

 I doubt like the devil, that it could be filled and shipped to a store without leakage.  I guess the uniqueness will just make it a keeper (for conversational purposes).   RED Matthews


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 29, 2012)

RED,

 This is undoubtedly a split - breakage - the top fits perfectly in only one position and I dug it whole. Just a lucky coincidence of cold, water and glass. A keeper conversation piece.

 Brian


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok bne74honda;  It makes more seance now.  No doubt there was a cord of stress that went all the way around in that area where the glass separated.  Heat or cold could have released it.  RED Matthews


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a, "KEEPER" for sure. []  If you don't want it I'm sure someone will see the beauty in this beauty being unique. Also, this is how we learn are best lessons. I'll bet you'll never leave another bottle/ink outside again. [] Best of luck ~*


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 31, 2012)

Stardust,

 you are soooo right about leaving stuff out in the cold! However, seeing how well that split, perhaps I've come across a new art form - can I cause specific fractures, along specific lines to create unique bottles and jars? Hmmmm  [8|]


 Brian


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2012)

Brian,
 You might just be onto something. []  Try it again with and let's your next piece ; ) *


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 1, 2012)

OK Stardust,

 I will!

 Brian


----------

